# Bentyl 'Lawsuit'



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,I remember reading a thread that stated something about a lawsuit being filed against the makers of Bentyl.The lawsuit said something about it causing some sort of disorder where you lose a bit of control of your mouth.I'm on Bentyl. Every once in awhile, my mouth kind of 'jolts' -- If I'm in a conversation, it sort of screws me up. This didn't happen when I wasn't on Bentyl.But, let's not forget, I'm also on Elavil & Zoloft...Can anyone give me a link to that thread or more information?Thanks


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

What you are describing sounds like tardive dyskinesia. It's a common side effect of both Elavil and Zoloft, but not Bentyl.See http://www.emedicine.com/NEURO/topic362.htm for more information on tardive dyskinesia


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea, that sounds about right.Is it something I should be worried about or will it disappear when I stop taking the drugs?


----------

